# Two female rats need a home. Northern Virginia



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I have made the sad decision to rehomemy two youngest female rats; Issis and Eve. After Echo died Ijust...I can't open up my heart to training and committing to the twobabies I rescued a while back. They are still young, just reachingthe teenage stages, and have a lot of time to learn, but they DO needmore socialization.


Both girls are Pink Eyed white, howeverI assure you with time you can tell them apart ;P


Issis is the more outgoing of the two.She also has more -mouse like- ears. She's very sweet and an activelittle girl!


Eve is way more shy than her sister,but she is very cuddly! When she calms down after being picked up sheloves to be pet and loved on. 


I will warn you neither enjoys hammocksquite yet xD


I am rehoming them because I haveschool, work, and a kitten to worry about. I also have three olderrats, one of which has a tumor, and she really needs my extraattention. I never really intended on keeping these two anyways, asthey were rescues. It isn't like I don't love Issis and Eve, and Ithink they can make WONDERFUL pets, but I just literally do not havetime to tame them and love them the way they should be trained andloved. I sadly think 3 rats is my limit.


They come with a cage which is toosmall for their adult size. They were in there due to quarantiningthem away from my other rats, and when I got them they were TINY. Youcan have the cage to transport, but I recommend getting a new cage.Their water bottle also broke...so I grabbed the one from my trio'scage to use xD So I can't give you that D; I'm sorry!


As for price, they are absolutely 100%free if you can provide a good home for the babies. I would bewilling to meet halfway, as I am located in Ashburn Virginia, or youcan come pick them up if you so desire. Please let me know if you can open your hearts up to these two wonderful little girls! Email me at [email protected] or message me here! I do recommend emailing me...as I do not have time to check here often


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Adopted  Thank you!


----------

